# Picked Up Q7 Yesterday...



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

Picked up the beast yesterday to replace the Allroad. It is for my wife so she picked out the color: Calla White/Black with Panoramic Roof and 20" Wheels.
It is an awesome vehicle. For such a big vehicle it drives and handles very well.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Picked Up Q7 Yesterday... (callawhiteq7)*

Congratulations!
I'm looking to get a Calla White TDI in a year or so.
Pics?


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Picked Up Q7 Yesterday... (QUATTR0)*

I have not taken any pics. The white is an 'off' white, i.e. not a pure white like some of the Dubai white Q7 pics I have seen (at least they look pure white - could just be my monitor). I'll snap a couple of pics this weekend if time allows since I know pics of the white Q7 are hard to come by.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Picked Up Q7 Yesterday... (callawhiteq7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawhiteq7* »_I have not taken any pics. 

what do you mean no pics??? what are you waiting for?!


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

nice i hope to get one here in a few years 
i'm waiting for me to have my baby and let her grow a little before i get one.


----------

